# Does this make me petty?



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Today is Veteran's Day. As the wife's OM will tell you (as many times as possible), he's "former military.". I see Facebook posts, etc. to the effect of "Thank you to everyone who's served." I understand and echo the sentiment, but I just can't thank that piece of garbage for his service. So, I can't bring myself to thank EVERYONE who's served. Meanwhile, it would just plain be tacky to publicly thank everyone "minus one."

I hate that one person has so skewed my views on an entire group of people who do a job that I'd never be able to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

No it doesn't make you petty... if you ask me, he is the one who should be embarrassed as should his fellow military that actually HAVE integrity.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Agreed, I guess the integrity and honor part of military training didnt stick..


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it's a trigger unfortunately and you have every right to be upset at the person and not the institution itself


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I just got done smashing the crap out of a trumpet that was my FIL's before he died that stbx just couldn't seem to get the hell out of my garage even though I asked many times. My neighbors probably think I am a loon (I live in a condo and actually smashed it with a hammer in the driveway)-- not kidding


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

As a Vet who retired after 24 years, I don't see it as petty, especially since OM was always talking about being former military, so it's a trigger for you. Heck, I know fellow vets I don't care for either. Don't sweat it.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Today is Veteran's Day. As the wife's OM will tell you (as many times as possible), he's "former military.". I see Facebook posts, etc. to the effect of "Thank you to everyone who's served." I understand and echo the sentiment, but I just can't thank that piece of garbage for his service. So, I can't bring myself to thank EVERYONE who's served. Meanwhile, it would just plain be tacky to publicly thank everyone "minus one."
> 
> *I hate that one person has so skewed my views on an entire group of people who do a job that I'd never be able to do[/I][/U]*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It happens to the best of us...when we feel (or are) wronged...I've hated with a passion: any and all Ford Focuses, especially that horrid orange colour; blondes (to the point of making myself almost black to be complete opposite), brunettes (to the point of making myself almost platinum to be complete opposite); any type of 'homeless' organization (even though I know these are worthy causes; Pfizer; 'horse' women (not as in look like horses, as in ride horses...).

Now THAT's petty, but considering the fact that I'm a lunatic, I do Ok....anyways, just so you know you're not alone. You'll get past this. I now no longer despise Ford Focuses...


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> I just got done smashing the crap out of a trumpet that was my FIL's before he died that stbx just couldn't seem to get the hell out of my garage even though I asked many times. My neighbors probably think I am a loon (I live in a condo and actually smashed it with a hammer in the driveway)-- not kidding


Dang! You coulda sold it at a pawn shop and taken you and the girls out for something nice. I hate to see good musical instruments destroyed. dang!


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Dadof3 said:


> Dang! You coulda sold it at a pawn shop and taken you and the girls out for something nice. I hate to see good musical instruments destroyed. dang!


It was actually a piece of crap, don't worry


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I realize it's a trigger. I just feel like a bit of a jerk since I can't, in good conscience, issue a blanket "thanks for serving," but at the same time, don't want to be a tool and tag an exception onto it, even if it's a blanket exception, as well.

And it's not like OM would even see even a vaguely worded exception, as he blocked me on FB on D-Day, in the hope I wouldn't be able to track down his wife that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> I just got done smashing the crap out of a trumpet that was my FIL's before he died that stbx just couldn't seem to get the hell out of my garage even though I asked many times. My neighbors probably think I am a loon (I live in a condo and actually smashed it with a hammer in the driveway)-- not kidding


I am laughing at the idea of a loon with a hammer and a temper,lol. (what is a loon,a bird?) But I am sad because about a month ago I went to the basement and took a hammer to some jewelry that my WW had made after I found a bag of trash down there where she had thrown some valentines candy and empty vodka bottle that a co-worker had got her. 
Violence against others is never good but breaking their stuff can feel real good sometimes,lol. Hammers are good to break a cheating spouse's stuff!!!


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

He certainly hasn't served with Honor, if he is willing to steal another man's wife, and be a homewrecker----so he gets a zero for His service


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

jnj express said:


> He certainly hasn't served with Honor, if he is willing to steal another man's wife, and be a homewrecker----so he gets a zero for His service


That's what I was thinking. Grayson, just say that you would like to thank those who have served with honor. That excludes the OM. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Grayson said:


> Thanks guys. I realize it's a trigger.


I have the same one brother. Tough trigger day for me too. My stbxW OM's was a friend of mine and is a US Marine.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

A Marine? If so, he certainly let down the Corps on the "Semper Fi" deal. I'm a vet myself (Army), and I don't care if he even won the Medal of Honor: the guy's a low-life scumbag.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I did my 20+, what you feel is not offensive to me at all.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> It happens to the best of us...when we feel (or are) wronged...I've hated with a passion: any and all Ford Focuses, especially that horrid orange colour; blondes (to the point of making myself almost black to be complete opposite), brunettes (to the point of making myself almost platinum to be complete opposite); any type of 'homeless' organization (even though I know these are worthy causes; Pfizer; 'horse' women (not as in look like horses, as in ride horses...).
> 
> Now THAT's petty, but considering the fact that I'm a lunatic, I do Ok....anyways, just so you know you're not alone. You'll get past this. I now no longer despise Ford Focuses...


With me it's been BMWs, gyms and anything Russian.Threw away an expensive Russian watch because she bought it for him. I am not too crazy about Ford Escapes either. In short I don't value anything that she does. She is a dishonest piece of s*** and I'm not. I could never go after another woman's H. All things associated with her have taken on an aire of shabby nastiness. That is to be expected I guess.


----------

